# zyklon pharma



## Omegareign (Oct 17, 2012)

anyone heard of these guys.  Buddy got a ton of their stuff, looks good, but def want to see if any of my fellow insight members have heard of them.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 17, 2012)

I have never heard of them.


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nope but it seems like 10 new labs pop up everyday.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 17, 2012)

Also nope never heard the name

If there prices are good buy some and take a blood test


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 17, 2012)

Never heard of them. But if your buddy has a bunch then try some and run blood work


----------



## theeboz (Apr 30, 2013)

Anybody ever try them out? I sure do like the big jugs they offer


----------

